# Need Suggestions for hunting Squirrel..



## doghunter (Feb 4, 2006)

I need some tips on hunting squirrels in eastern washington. 
1. What gun should I use .22 or .177 pellet gun?
2. Should I use a dog or no dog?
3. Should I bait or walk around?
4. Camo or no?
If anyone one can give me suggestions that would be great. Any type will do. Thanks.
Doghunter


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

no camo its not needed...
depends on where you are...if your in a neighborhood with lots of epopel the 177 is good out to 40 yards pending one what kind you got...if your in the middle of nowhere the 22 is fine out to 100 yards...no dog...no bait just walk around unless your in a nieghborhood then you can use some bait


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I would not trust a 177 airgun out past 25 yards or a 22 airgun past 35 yards. 100 is probably well beyond its limit.

Dogs are not necessary, and I would probably do without.

I would walk around but stick to areas with nut producing trees and the like.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I think by .22 he meant .22 LR.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

22 LR and make squirrel caller


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

My first question is how close to houses and buildings are you going to be hunting. If you are closer than 1/2 mile you better not be using a .22

I have used a .22, .410 and a 20gauge
No dog is needed
I just find a acorn or walnut grove and sit. shoot a couple and then move to another spot. When you shoot one, just mark where he fell, retrieve him later when you are ready to move. Once you shoot the woods go completely quiet again, it take a few minutes but the other squirrles will start moving again.
just wear something that will break up your outline, it helps if you are squirm around while you are sitting there.

have fun and good hunting


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Remington 7400 said:


> I think by .22 he meant .22 LR.


Right, the way he phrased it made it seem as if he was debating the use of two pellet guns, one slower with a larger pellet and one with a smaller, faster pellet.


----------



## doghunter (Feb 4, 2006)

Well the houses where I will hunt are about 100ft apart but all up a hill.
Thank you all very much for replying I really apreaciate it. Is there anything else I should know? :-? I did mean the .22 LR but forgot to put in LR.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Just a word to the wise, a high velocity 22 sounds a LOT louder when you fire next to a building.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

silencer would be handy 8) but then agian expensive....unless you know how to make a good one yourself :beer: (safty would still be an issue)


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Not only safety, but legality. Either 5 or 10 years in the can for that without a permit. REALLY bad idea.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Yes, silencers must be registered with the ATF as they classify as a class 3 weapon. You even have to have a permit to own a silencer, much less use it. And since we all hate the ATF I suggest we don't do anything that they feel the need to investigate.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

GUYS GUYS squirrel hunting how the heck do you get on the subject of silencers!!!! Use CB longs they make no noise in a 22 LR.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well, they do make noise, but not nearly as much as standard loads. I use them for practice and nailing chipmunks.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Not to hijack the thread, but those CB's you mentioned are those powderless .22LR I have heard about, if not, have any of you heard about these? If so where can I get some, I have heard they are a lot quieter put don't carry the power but good out to 50yrds


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont think so, CB just have a reduced powder charge, you get about 600 fps on a 29 grn bullet.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

The CB longs or shorts are pretty quite out of a rifle but not a pistol and contain plenty of power for rabbit and squirrels at short ranges. Biggest draw back is they are aren't very accurate out of most guns but some do okay. Just have to try. Keep your distance to 30-40 yards and you will do fine.

Tony, the Aguila CB caps are the one's that have no powder and are generally used for target practice at the 10-20 foot range using pistols. There have been issues and warnings to not use them in rifles because of reported cases of sticking in the barrel. They only produce 10-11 fpe so are not suitable for hunting.

doghunter, if your shooting in a residential area where houses are only 100 feet apart it is just a matter of time before you punch a hole in one whether it be directly or from a ricochet. Doesn't sound like a place I would want to shoot any gun.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> doghunter, if your shooting in a residential area where houses are only 100 feet apart it is just a matter of time before you punch a hole in one whether it be directly or from a ricochet. Doesn't sound like a place I would want to shoot any gun.
> _________________


Exact same thing that I am thinking.


----------



## FoxSquirrel (Mar 7, 2006)

Both walking and baiting are pretty successful.It's whether you want to take a chance and scare it away by walking,or sit there all day and one might not come.You might not get one at all.


----------



## Squirrel_Hunter_Gray (May 5, 2006)

I heard it is illegal to hunt squirrels in Washington State...Is that true? In which case you probably shouldn't be shooting them. If you're talking about DC, just follow the good advice you got from the people on here already.


----------

